# question ??



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am bored at work and doing a little research on the pedigree of one of my dogs. (not a breeder just bored at work) anyway. In her pedigree she has a kennel that I have never heard of. It's called Valhallas. I have tried to find info on this and I keep coming up empty. Has anyone ever heard of this kennel? here is the pedigree link if that helps. 
Pedigree Of : BGFU'S X CROSS


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Is that ADBA or UKC ped? Names will be different some times for each registry. Other names from other reg. may show up in online search.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have heard the name, I did a search and came up with this thread from game-dog.com that said this 

Jack is from Valhalla Kennels, she doesn't have a website, but I think you are correct, most of her dogs came from M. Morgan. Her dogs do well in weight pull also, she's had several ace and a/a dogs.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Valhalla Pitbull Kennels is ADBA and they show in conformation. But I don't see any dogs that I know they show. They do have conformation champions and have had an established kennel with ADBA since at least 2002 that I'm aware of. Not all kennels have a website.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks for the info. I have been wondering about this kennel for a while. There doesn't seem to be a lot of info on the internet. So I was hoping someone knew of them. From the little bit I learned was that they ran a kennel then stopped then recently got back into it. The reason I am interested is I Would like to know more about the other half of my Princess's ped.


----------

